# 06 DH-C



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Good Times!



















Tony


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

now THAT is a classic gheenoe pic! ;D




L.R. [smiley=cool.gif]


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Yea, Im not even in my own boat...maybe I should have got model releases ;D ;D ;D

I never noticed that little gut on Tanner before


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I way between 193-199lbs now, I really need to lose some weight.


I am losing draft and speed I keep thinking.


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

> I way between 193-199lbs now, I really need to lose some weight.
> 
> I am losing draft and speed I keep thinking.


You don't need to lose weight...IMO you've never looked better in a halter top and shorts...


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Bwaaaaaa! I didn't see that comin. Good!


Tanner, 
If 200 lbs is dramatically affecting speed and draft...then there are some Noes out there that must be drafting 3ft with speeds in the negative numbers ;D ;D ;D Relax!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

NO DOUBT!!!!! ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

Now that is a beautiful boat fer sure!!Sweet setup


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BirchCreek07 said:


> thats impressive..


Sitting on bottom


----------

